# Menzerna Detail Final Photos



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Been a member on the Detailing World forum for afew weeks now and these are the first results after my first detail*. [smiley=book2.gif]































































































































All comments welcome. Cheers


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I use Mezerna as well, whilst utilising Sonus pads.

A beautiful job there, how many hours did that take you? I need to do another polish up. Looking forward to it.



Is that Dolomite Grey? If so then similar colour to mine.


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cheers dude. Are you a DW member too?

I was using a Mac Allister DA with Hex Logic Pads

About 2 days i think. Still need to go back to the bonnet and boot lid for further correction.

The gloss i got after Menz 85D was mad!  
Just in the process of ordering some Collinte 915 wax to lock it in and give me some super gloss shine, wet as ya like! :wink:

Its Nimbus Grey


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

nathan88 said:


> Cheers dude. Are you a DW member too?
> 
> I was using a Mac Allister DA with Hex Logic Pads
> 
> ...


I am a DW member, but just as a reader. Not ever done anything in terms of a write up. Far too many good comments to even get bothered.

Personally used the DAG220, which I found perfect with Sonus pads and Mez. It is amazing how well the car blossoms up, the nearly new look to the paint. Nimbus is a great colour, mine looks similar in certain light. Like a chameleon it changes its colour due to light.

Have you done the engine yet? Thats the hardest area to maintain and keep super clean. A tooth brush is a starting point and patience.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Looking good mate..
I posted on your DW thread as well..

Did you get all your questions answered..


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> nathan88 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers dude. Are you a DW member too?
> ...


On right fair play, I couldn't justify spending that ammount on something il probably use afew times a year. Do you just do your own car, or friends etc aswell? I just do my own.

Parking under the bright petrol station lights my paintwork is almost flawless 
Cameleon on wheels 

Yeah did the engine bay with a paintbrush etc, came out nicely. Treated all the covers etc. In the process of polishing the inlet manifold. Stuck a sanding disc on the DA, saved me lots of time!

cheers


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

dooka said:


> Looking good mate..
> I posted on your DW thread as well..
> 
> Did you get all your questions answered..


oh yeah so u did . Yeah I did thanks cheers pal.


----------

